# rear end ride height



## truetriplex (Jul 24, 2017)

My 70 Judge sits way too high in the rear end. it is just over 1" too high, measuring at the prescribed location on the rocker.s What is the BEST way to lower this since i have the conventional coil spring rear end?


----------



## truetriplex (Jul 24, 2017)

suggestions please!


----------



## 29585 (Aug 4, 2013)

Obvious things you probably thought of, trying to think of why it may be sitting high, 15" wheels w 70 series tires? I think the 1969's came with air shocks, if you have them you might try lowering the air pressure. Do you have all stock Pontiac (or BOP) end?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Are you comparing ride heights or a '70 with Y96 Firm ride option? All '70 & 71 Judges came with Y96 (slightly taller stiffer springs as well as differently valved spiral shocks). 
IF the rear height is taller than than Y96 specs with stock size G70-14's, my bet is the rear springs were replaced earlier with Moogs or other generic replacements.


----------

